# jetta vr6 transmission fluid



## beaverdabomb (May 19, 2009)

How do u check the tranny fluid level on a vr6, I couldn't locate a dipstick and its not in the manual.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: jetta vr6 transmission fluid (beaverdabomb)*

Auto or manual?
If it's a manual it doesn't have a dipstick.....there are two 17mm allen plugs the bottom one drains the fluid, the front side fills it. Fill it until it pours out then put the plug back.....that's the correct level!


----------



## beaverdabomb (May 19, 2009)

*Re: jetta vr6 transmission fluid (gehr)*

its an automatic


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: jetta vr6 transmission fluid (beaverdabomb)*

Sorry, can't help with slush box!


----------

